# [meglio che RISOLTO] Tastiera virtuale in giapponese

## bandreabis

Ciao ragazzi.

Sono tornato con le mie domande strane.

Mi servirebbe una tastiera virtuale a schermo su kde. 

Quello che mi serve è poter scrivere in giapponese.

Qualcuno ha qualche dritta?

"Mi accontento" anche solo di scrivere con  la tastiera fisica.

Grazie.

AndreaLast edited by bandreabis on Thu May 23, 2013 12:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

mi ricordo che c'era un plasmoide con la tastiera virtuale il problema è che dovresti cercare la versione giapponese

----------

## bandreabis

Sono riuscito a installare e configurare ibus+anthy per poter scrivere in kana e kanji.

Non ho ancora capito perchè non funzionasse prima, forse, ma dico forse, il problema è che mi mancava qualche font.

----------

## djinnZ

O forse devi impostare correttamente le localizzazioni. Ti si saranno risistemate installando i font IMHO ma sarebbe il caso che le mettessi a posto.

----------

## bandreabis

Se ho capito bene cosa chiedi, credo sia a posto:

```
locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## djinnZ

dicevo qualcosa del genere */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> LINGUAS="it en ja"

  */etc/locale.gen wrote:*   

> en_US ISO-8859-1
> 
> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> it_IT ISO-8859-1
> ...

  andando a naso. Installando i font o reinstallando qualche pacchetto ti sarai rimesso a posto le dipendenze.

Personalmente il make.conf non lo imposterei visto che non credo ti serva l'help o l'output in giapponese ma potresti pensare di gestirlo per pacchetto sulle dipendenze di ibus anthy e gli altri programmi che usi (compreso kde-l10n).

A naso... IMHO

----------

## bandreabis

Ora ho:

 */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> LINGUAS="it"
> 
> 

 

 */etc/locale.gen wrote:*   

> ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP                                                                                                                                                                                        
> 
> ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8                                                                                                                                                                                          
> 
> ja_JP EUC-JP
> ...

 

----------

